# A quick shot at chalk today



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Champ vs chalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great shot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The man can shoot!! Awesome shootn James


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice shot, James!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Unreal!!!!! James, did you ever enter a UK Catty competition? The way you shoot you should!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You are on!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Killer shot! Hit it perfectly!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Unreal!!!!! James, did you ever enter a UK Catty competition? The way you shoot you should!!!


Thank you I went to some competitions last year and one beginning of this they are good and you get to meet some nice people.
But to be honest I think I do prefer just doing my own thing and having fun with it I may go to anuther but we'll see 
Here's a pic of some of my wins


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Now that was impressive that you actually hit it side on rather than it standing up! No wonder you have all that silverware 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Really great shooting!!! And a nice pile of trophies ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

James West said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > Unreal!!!!! James, did you ever enter a UK Catty competition? The way you shoot you should!!!
> ...


Great shooting again and good video JW :thumbsup:

After all Your vids, that I have watched, picture of some of Your wins is not surprise.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Ukprelude said:


> Now that was impressive that you actually hit it side on rather than it standing up! No wonder you have all that silverware
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Cheers mate


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Charles said:


> Really great shooting!!! And a nice pile of trophies ...
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you Mr Charles


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> James West said:
> 
> 
> > Flatband said:
> ...


Thank you mate I'm going to try and do a vid of some description at the weekend whether permitting


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I knew it! You are something Bud! I've watched a few of those UK competition videos. You guys can really shoot! Must be the Guiness !!!! Hah!!!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

hahaha


----------

